# Some of the fur babies that passed through



## squatting dog (Jul 29, 2021)

A little sad that all but one of these babies have crossed the rainbow bridge. 
I take comfort that we gave them all the amount of love they all deserved.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2021)

What a wonderful life they must have had. It's always sad to say our goodbyes to our furbabies, but we must remember more often, the great joy they've brought us. I still think of our dogs every day, though they've all been long gone. They have a habit of staying in our hearts forever.

Love the photo


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 29, 2021)

Pinky said:


> What a wonderful life they must have had. It's always sad to say our goodbyes to our furbabies, but we must remember more often, the great joy they've brought us. I still think of our dogs every day, though they've all been long gone. They have a habit of staying in our hearts forever.
> 
> Love the photo


I wish now, I had taken a picture of the time I had 16 in the house.


----------



## bingo (Jul 29, 2021)

i  totally  understand the  love...we lost 2 of our little rescues...last year this coming  month...
17 and 15 year olds....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2021)

sadly yes we've lost just about as many over the years. 2019 was a terrible year we lost 3 that year...old age ( strokes etc) and one PTS.... it was just heartbreaking

In the last 10 years we've lost 6.... ( one got run over by a truck on the mountain dirt track... )



This is the 3 we lost in 2019 ...

Scruffy aged 13.. he's sitting quietly watching the goings on in my DD's grooming studio and  had a stroke and heart attack  the  same night and died in her arms..... he'd been poorly for about a year prior... the most loving dog in the world...










Zeus our guard dog, who played like a puppy  .. age 15 went from being very active to very poorly within months.. good age for a Doberman tho'..






...and the adored and adoring minky.. aged 15 the most stoical dog in the world.. had serious issues with arthritis and heart probs .. which was controlled very well by meds and she felt no pain, just  had no energy in the end.. 10 mins of saying hello to people and she'd need to  sleep for hours..  .. and no-one could love people more than the sweet natured Minky...






I hope they're all playing together in rainbow bridge with their other brothers who are there with them...all together....my lovely boys and girl , I hope I see them and their brothers  gone before them when I leave this mortal coil...


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2021)




----------

